# A little Diesel History



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/ageless-iron/the-story-behind-deeres-first-diesel-tractor


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Interesting read, thanks.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dad and Grandpa farmed lots of acres with a 70 diesel. Loved it for plowing but horseshit for PTO work. Always thought the R was a nice sound for a 2 banger.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amazing what those two cylinders were able to do. I'm not sure I'd have the ears for it


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Amazing what those two cylinders were able to do. I'm not sure I'd have the ears for it


Don't know about the bigger diesels but my 720 gas was music to my ears. When I was a kid, the neighbor who baled for us had a B and 420 and we often borrowed a 40 from up the road. Of course, I can't hear squat now but that has more to do with chain saws and shooting rifles for years before ear protection became cool


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

We had an R . It pulled good but so slow compared to the modern tractors.


----------

